# Closer Moscow(my own pics)



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

russianpride said:


> Ok, but can you improve quality of your pics?


Sorry but answer is no. Because i'm not professional photographer. I'm amateur.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

julesstoop said:


> ..and stop making pictures of McDonald'ses, please


OK, I swear that I will not make pics of McDonalds.

And in Moscow is Impossibly warm weather for December- +10C! I can't believe it!


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Loved the pics.

I went to that massive McDonald's when I was in Moscow in 2007. It was so busy. Russians and American's probably have more in common than they think.


----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

levaniX said:


> Sorry but answer is no. Because i'm not professional photographer. I'm amateur.


Please do not take what he said to close to heart. I'd like to see more of your pics, and I suppose I am not alone. 

Regarding quality, I do not have any particular complaints. Just a suggestion - when the weather is so drab as it is in winter Moscow, you could slightly pull contrast level up.


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

anm said:


> Please do not take what he said to close to heart. I'd like to see more of your pics, and I suppose I am not alone.


Absolutely! Please show us some more. kay:


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2503/4143003133_72647a6310_b.jpg

Zhukov


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice pics, looks modern and westernized! It seems you really like McDonalds


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

No, actually i like the hi-tech architecture.

OK! There are my new pics(now without McDonalds) of Moscow:

This is tomb of the unknown soldiers who dead in the 2nd World War(so for Russia 2nd World war is the Great Domestic War(1941-1945)+Plus Moscow's West View









View to the Kutusov Ave from the Hill:









View to the Victory Park Complex(one of the most famous sights of Moscow)(The Great Domestic War Museum and orthodox Church of the St.George, so i live near of this complex):









Skyline of the Southern-Western and the Western District of Moscow+Moscow State University:









I took this pic December, 3th(actually there was no snow in this day (not like now, now is many snow there):









View to the Moscow-City Business Center from the same hill:










This is my house, simply my house:









Happy New 2011(?!) Year. Advertising sign of the 4G-Internet Provider "Yota"









Sorry for bad quality but i was lucky when I went to this train-museum:









This is the New Arbat St., there is my favorite book store "Moscow's House of the Book"(so when i made this photosession i decided to go this store):

















Moscow's House of the Book:


----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

Could you reduce pics to reasonble size of about 1000 pixels on the long side?


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

Great pics, keep em coming! Can't get enough of Moscow. 

thanks for sharing.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

*Hooray!I've reduced pics to well resolution(on the Radikal)*
Here I am(and unfortunately my blank was broken(and then repaired)

OK,I will take pics today and tomorrow.
Photo session#3(Today and Tomorrow)
"New Year Closer Moscow"

And recently The Tomb of Unknown Solider was moved to
repair(It will be repaired 'till_February 2010)
Meanwhile "Eternal Flame of Glory"was moved to Poklonnaya hill
(i mean near The Museum of the Great Domestic War)
(with_Police_and_Guard of Honour)
And I will take pics of he Flame of glory.


----------



## Abbil (Jul 22, 2005)

Really nice thread, definetely I can't dead without visiting that huge and exciting megalopolis!
დიდი მადლობა სურათებსტვის!


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

oh i've never update this thread anymore.

This is photos that i've taken @ December, 31st(5 hours 'till 2010)

At first: View from my window(there are Center of Kids' Creativity "Kievsky" and Kindergarten № 2286)









Near my house: There is future site of the Ministry of Internal Affairs:









Many cut trees and many branches there(when I posted it all the branches were removed):

















My house with beautiful illumination:









The highest Christmas tree in Moscow(probably 41 m):









View of the Victory Park @ December, 31st









Skyline of the Moscow City Business Centre and Kutusov Ave:


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Check out my new pics that i've taken from train and not only it:
walls full of Graffti, Graffiti in the Western District:








Residential Complex "Kuntsevo", built in 1999:








Reseiental Complex "Edelweiss built in 2003":








The same+metro staton "Slav Boulvard":








Graffiti+Victory Park's Tower"Years of Victory":








3rd Transport Circle from the train:








Railways:








Belarussian Railway Station with watches and crowd:

























































Church and business center:








Belarussian Railway St. Square 








Belarussian Railw. St.:








3rd Circle and one buiding on Begovaya District:








Moscow Business Centre(and remember view from 3rd Circle is really amazing):


----------



## Joulupukki (Jul 2, 2009)

wow! orthodox church and business center looks amazing. then your lens fogged up


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful photos...beautiful modern scrapers.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Joulupukki said:


> wow! orthodox church and business center looks amazing. then your lens fogged up


Because I've taken it from the car.
and actually it's not like typical Russian Orthodox church. 
It's different!
It's Old-Traditional Russian Orthdox Church (aka Old Believers)which didn't accept with Nikon's Reforms (Head of Church) in 17th Century.
s


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

I've taken more pics today
I've taken it on the Kiev Railway Station and Europe Square

Big Dorogomilovo's Street:








Billboard of the AXN Ski-Fi Channel, very creative, letters is upside down^








Huge view to Moscow City Centre:








European Shopping Centre, Looks very futuristic, in Moscow landscape:








European Sign and Kiev Railway Station^
























Paris Underground Entrance. Put to there in honour of the cooperation between Moscow Metro and Parisian Underground:


----------



## Joulupukki (Jul 2, 2009)

уesterday i saw Rihanna in this mall ^^ :nuts:


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Joulupukki said:


> уesterday i saw Rihanna in this mall ^^ :nuts:


'Course It's Moscow, one of the World Capitals!
And many famous stars gonna to Moscow, and from 2006 year(when this mall was built) both Russian(especially) stars and American, British stars always go to this shopping mall.

Paris Hilton was here in 2008 with Kira Plastinina- one of the most famous and *most promoting*(yeah, yeah-exactly promoting) cases of shopping here. 

Ok, I gotta take more pics on the Vorobievy Hills or on the Red Square and Big Stone Bridge(I really like view from this bridge, most famous view in Russia which is used in the first page of Russian Passport) (I still didn't choose where will I take pics)


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

Anton_Dnipro said:


> Good pictures, realistic. I expected to see something more brilliant. Moscow seems to be depressing and it appears that there are lots of modern buildings in very bad taste. Doesn't look like a European capital, more like Beijing. Especially photos of the Red Square - very Chinese!


oke: Go away, troll.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

It's something like
"Shut up, troll"(c) RWJ

Yeah-Yeah, In Europe there are more interesting examples of architecture.
You still think that the shopping center on Manezh Sq. is good example of architecture.
So I don't think so.

Rare example of original architecture it's British Embassy once again.
And Tower 2000 is pretty good.
And Zenith Building is gotta be in textbooks of architecture.
And City of Capitals is pretty good
And Federation Tower(project, idea are good)
And dozens of buildings(nearby 30-40-maximum) 

But though
So I understand most of population of Moscow(I among them), They love Moscow, but I don't wanna see lame-builded buildings, which is simply may be destroyed by their weak construction. They simply give money to their owners. And may be destroyed 20 years after their open. 
Every building gotta have their own originality .

Though 
Every city have their weak point, Moscow among them.


----------



## nicholbam (Mar 8, 2009)

Great photos, levaniX. I particularly love photos taken when the weather outside is dark and wet. It gives a city a totally different look!


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for your responses.

But though today big tragedy happened in Moscow. 
Suicide bombings in 2 metro stations. 
Very sad news


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

I've taken more pics today.
And so when I created this photosession in Moscow was such perfect weather not just for taking pics(No clouds, No Fog, very sunny, +15C!), but also just for walking.

There are pics of everyday Moscow(striking contrast between Yards near My house and Modern Buildings) and Moscow for Tourists(Moscow Business Centre and Kutuzov Ave.) 

Yard. My house. Classifieds Table. Growing Grass:








Poklonnaya St. Central Museum of the Great Domestic War, Victory Park, My house:








Federal Migration Service(Moscow Region's Division) and future site of the Ministry of Internal Affairs:








But if you'll turn your head behind, you'll see:
Industrial Skyline and a lot of garbage:








Just Garbage:
















Garages in one of most luxury districts in Moscow:








American Entrance(you decide how to call it) in Stalinist House:








Mini-Garden and Sweeper:








One Modern Building(I actually don't know, how this building intended for, 3 years ago there was Barber Shop):








Soviet-Styled Arch:








Yards, Yards once again.Discover new types of houses:
















Embassy of the Republic of Kalmykia(subject of Russia) Looks like the White House in DC, right?:
















Mirax Plaza and Moscow Business Centre(view from Kutuzov Ave) 
















Very funny advertising sign that can make you smile
I will not say from which company that ad comes from,
because it's.....ad!:








Kutuzov Ave.- Avenue #1 in Moscow, direct way to the Kremlin, there Presidential Cortège drives( don't know exactly when):








3rd Transport Circle, railway, and Metro Station "Kutuzovskaya":
























Pedestrian Transition, too empty and dirty:








Greatness of the building, What a great building:








There are too many pigeons, interesting, why?:








Renovation of Building:








School with in-depth study of Englsh #1232, Momument of Yanka Kupala, famous Belarussian writer:








Greatness, once again:








Pigeons, Pegions, Pegions:








Momument of Bagration, one of most famous rulers of the Great Patriotic War of 1812:








Tower 2000, we don't know how that watches indended for before Sunset: 








Entrance:








Mirax Plaza:








Moscow Business Centre:








Working, hard working. Development of Imperia Tower:








Very extraordinary momument:








Old layout of Moscow City Business Centre:








Tower 2000:








Foundation stones of starting of development of Moscow Business Center+
my shadow:
















Capital City. Verrrrry stunning building. Highest business centre in Europe
























Mirax Plaza, Peter Fomenko's Theater, And 3rd Transport Circle:








"Tower on enbankment":








Federation Tower:








Pedestrian transition *to Nowhere*:








Northern Tower:
















Dog?!?! *In Business Centre?!?!*








Capital City:








Futuristic Buildings


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

I've uploaded all the pics.
Please comment.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Can u believe it?
I've taken even more pics today.
And let's move on.

New Arbat St. Direct way to Kremlin. Moscow's Manhattan(in USSR times)








Other side of New Arbat St., Yards, blah-blah-blah....
















Audi...and New Arbat St.








Building of discontinued and unexcited(today)(from June 2009, when all the casinos and poker clubs were closed)Entertainment(as it officially called) Center "Arbat"
As you can see it looks like a ship
And famous globe of Alfa-Bank(ad-sign which remains from Soviet times)








Lotte Plaza, famous luxury shopping centre in Moscow, I've been here and have taken pics from panoramic elevator and view to a Garden Ring:








Weird caged entrance to Nowhere:








Lotte Plaza, and crowd who happy because of nice, warm, sunny weather, and plus other happy people on bikes and Rollers:








I've seen that funny-weird picture today, I don't know how to describe that hilarous weirdness:








Hooooray! Mega-beautiful views from panoramic elevator:
Ukraine Hotel, Kutuzov Ave., Moscow City etc.:
























That pic intended for whom who afraid of height:








Moscow City Business Centre:








And now we getting down from the sky:
















Even Avenue #1 may have calm and lonely side:








International Trade Center, Expo-Center:








The White House(Russian Government):








A lot of happy faces(you know why, I've mentioned it earlier):








Moscow River, Pretty Picturesque, right?








White House:








British Embassy and Passenger Ship, one of the first of the season:








New Radisson Hotel(former Ukraine):








Ukrainian Boulevard(very quiet place, right):
















Momument on Europe Sq., can you see flag of ur country here:








Oh that annoying crowd, get out of my Lawn, stupid crowd:


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

You did a very good job! kay: The weather is really nice for taking pics, your pics from yesterday and the day before are great and probably the best of the whole thread so far. :cheers:
If you have new pics, be sure to post them here right away


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Thanks.
And I guess the most favorite thing here is the skyline from Lotte Plaza, right?

And please post more responses.


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

levaniX said:


> Moscow Business Centre:


Nice progress on the Moscow Business Centre 
The view from Lotte Plaza is fantastic too.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for ur responces.

I need in more responces


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

I've taken more pics!!!
Again 

You see what workers doin' on recesses. (Yard of my house)








Industrial view to Tower 1812(development was stopped) and House on Mosfilmovskaya St.:








Moscow City and Stalinist Houses:








Children' Polyclinic(don't remember number)
You see there are both new reconstructed windows and old windows in terrible condition:








And Now, Industrial Skyline:








House on Mosfilmovskaya:








3rd Transport Circle and nearby districts:








If you'll look more carefully you'll see a building of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs:
















Moscow State University is seen here, between buildings of 80s:








Drawn Flag of the UK(not mine, sure):








Moscow-City
I love "Capital City" building:


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice pics again kay:
I like those industrial sites. It still looks like winter.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

And please.....other people,,,post more responses.


----------



## Mr.Johnson (Mar 2, 2008)

Very Nice! Let us see more girls walking the streets!)))


----------



## warden987 (Jul 6, 2009)

Anton_Dnipro said:


> Good pictures, realistic. I expected to see something more brilliant. Moscow seems to be depressing and it appears that there are lots of modern buildings in very bad taste. Doesn't look like a European capital, more like Beijing. Especially photos of the Red Square - very Chinese! At least in this picture:


If Moscow looks Chinese, than Dnepropetrovsk looks like a real African city, OMG. Such bad infrastructure and so much dirt and neglect along with dilapidated commies. I mean, this is all in Dnepropetrovsk.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

I've taken more pics today.
So pics contains broken payment terminal(most of them were shut down due to new law; that payment terminal got to have a special equipment for checking fake banknotes):
New Arbat Ave.(Unusually empty)








Arbat Sq and Boulevard Ring:
















Broken Terminal(I've mentioned them previously)
















My nearest Metro station- Victory Park, hmmm a lot of people, though on ash:
And panel by Zurab Tsereteli, Celebration of the victory of WWII
























Musicians in transition:








Victory Sq., and Triumph Arch (which built due to victory in the war of 1812, was ruined in 1930s, and was built again in 1967 and moved to Victory Sq., (Initial place- Belorussian Railway St. Sq)^








The Victory Park:
















People, a lot of happy faces, though on ash:








UFO(just kidding, actually it's kite):








Sweeper-Emigrant who going to eternity or something like this:








My yard, weirdly empty:









Very mysterious atmosphere, on the one hand streets are full of people, on the other hand- too empty.


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice update. :cheers:


----------



## Anton_Dnipro (Sep 12, 2009)

warden987 said:


> If Moscow looks Chinese, than Dnepropetrovsk looks like a real African city, OMG. Such bad infrastructure and so much dirt and neglect along with dilapidated commies. I mean, this is all in Dnepropetrovsk.


 and what? How does it change Moscow? Even if Dnipropetrovsk didn't exist at all Moscow would not become less Chinese 
And the second point, is that Dnipropetrovsk is not a capital and even not the biggest Ukrainian city, while Moscow is a capital consuming resources from the whole huge country. So one could expect something more amazing. Unfortunately Moscow is not comparable even with Warsaw in terms of quality of modern architecture. Just admit it, because it's true. To change the situation for the better one should at first see the problem. It's a pity if you don't.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Kr0x said:


> Nice update. :cheers:


Thanks for your comments, Kr0x.

I need more comments.


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

I comment.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Thanks! Captain Obvious! 

Sorry that I look too annoying here.


----------



## Maxi_Moscow (Mar 23, 2010)

1. 

2. 

3. 

4. 

5. 

6. 

7.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Fantastic thread!

Fascinating city indeed.


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

i really enjoyed watching the pictures posted by LevaniX, thanks very much for doing a great job


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

I've taken MOre pics today. 
And I've been on sight which is nearest to my house- Victory Park(aka Poklonnaya Hill)
There was extremely windy weather plus little rain, hmm and don't blame me for quality of some pics. 
And storm was forecast.

Tractors on the Square behind the Victory?
Why the hell they stand here? 
Ohhh, I get it, They getting ready to 65th Anniversary of the Victory on the Great Domestic War(aka WWII) 








Flower Watch(biggest in Russia)
In May they will be launched
And sign under construction:
















Other constructed sign which was set due to upcoming anniversary of the end of the Great Domestic War(aka WWII)








Fountains' Reservoir and typical Moscow Skyline(Fountains is below actually):








Typical touristic Bus with typical sad tourists:
(If you find them happy, it's probably Russians):








*Behold*,Fountains, Very cool shape, right.They have just launched:








Two lonely balloons, and empty alley:








Fountains and typical russian contrast between rich and poor:
This baby is probably rich:
















*Unknown weird and tall persons.
I forgot, how this guys called?
Tell me, please*








Employees of public utilities are changing the pavement:








Fountains:








Unknown Bride under Fir-tree
What's she doin? I don't get it








Fountains and Employees of public utilities once again:








Skyline from the main hill(where main momument and Museum are situated)+Moscow Business Centre:
















St.George Statue:








Fountains, *can you believe it? it's not HDR!!!Sky was really like this!!!!*:








Skateboarders and Graffiti:








St.George Church(and skyline):








"Crowd very young man, whose doin nothing and.....nevermind"








View to Museum of the Great Domestic War(WWII):








Skyline:








View for whom afraid of height
Actually I found that concert(for soldiers) Accidentally








Forest in the Victory Park:








Hi^








Fountain Reservoir:
































And cross that Symbolizes the real poor "Russian life"(c)IMHO etc:








Museum:








Soldiers and concert:








"Tragedy of Nations" Very serious momument by Zurab Tsereleli
"Scarry Momument":
















Monument that dedicated to members of Allies of World War II^








Left to right: 
French soldier, Soviet Soldier, American Soldier and British Soldier:








I don't get it:
*Soviet Union is still exist?!?!?!?*








Flags of other member of Allies:


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

I've uploaded all the pics. Please comment.


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

Great shots!

I haven't looked through many photos of Moscow before, but your thread is a great start. Lots of lovely shots.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Oh, thanks for comment. Very nice.
Anybody else?


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

"I've taken more pics today"(с) me
On May 1st, On Labour and Spring Day, official Russian Holiday(I personally called it Lazy-Ass and Spring Madness Day due to real russian situation) 
It's day when many political parties(but only United Russia decided to dominate in Kremlin before Apocalypse) and Labour Communities arrange their meetings and parades...
Ok, Movin On
Traditional Flags of Moscow and Russia(Always hang on official holidays)
OMG, people can't even hang it well, though it's one of most luxurious districts in Moscow:
















Oh, new imitation of the Flag of the Victory of the USSR in WWII
Consists of different bars and Flower Watch(was launched some days ago):








Stalinist Towers on Victory Sq.:








What a green world!! Little girl and Green Victory Sq(Rare Case!!, or it's just camera created an green effect):








Kutuzov Ave(Moscow is getting ready to 65th Anniversary of the victory of the USSR in WWII):








Underground Transition, Payment Terminal and Panel with characters from Soviet Toons^
















What a green Kutuzov Ave.(Ave #1 in Russia, main road to the West):








Weird Closed Shop, View trough the glass








Transition of Open-Air Restaurant:








View trough the plastic:








Kutuzov Ave:









And then I decided to go to the recently reopened famous Stalinist Skyscraper-Hotel- "Ukraine" (now it's "Radisson Royal Hotel "Ukraine"), but at first I went to the backyard of one of the greatest skyscrapers in Moscow:
Decorative Arch:








I told ya, it's great skyscraper:








From "Stupidity" series(May 1st sign and Dinosaur)








Door to nowhere








Taras Shevchenko Momument and Gazprom^
















So, I've been at hall of this wonderful hotel,
Most of visitors were only foreigners
and there was beautiful Model of the Kremlin and centre of Moscow in 70s(was developed in 70s)
(Here I learned that First man in Moon(guess who) wanted to buy this model, but soviet said the "Moscow is not for sale")
Unfortunately, securities didn't allowed me to take a pics of this unique model
Fortunately, speedy elevator took me into 29th floor, to restaurant with beautiful views of Moscow:
Kutuzov Ave:








Typical Moscow's skyline:








Centre of Moscow, Ministry of the Foreign Affairs:








The Russian Government(The White House):








New Arbat St., New-Arbat Bridge, The New Building of the Moscow City Hall(earlier Comecon Building):








If you'll look at this pic more carefully, you'll see the Kremlin:








World Trade Center and "International" Hotel:








Southern- Western Disctrict of Moscow:








Dorogomilovo Outpost Sq., Moscow-City-Hero Momument:








Luzhniki Stadium(do u remember the Final of Champions Legaue in 2008) and MSU(Moscow State University, one of the best univesities in the world):








The Star:








The Victory Park:








The Moscow Business Centre, rate the progress, if you want:








Kremlin(in the left corner) and Centre:
















"I don't know what" Manufactory:
















Entrance to Transition and Employee of public utilities(is cleaning this street):








And now....Behold! Meet the people.
Old Saleswoman and 2 girls:








You can interpret that in your way:








Salesman of gifts(he's here due to holidays)








Beautiful Girls take pics of each other:








2 old people stood still there for really long time:








Sign and can you tell me one weird reason to hang this flag there:








Just beautiful stairs....I can't comment it:








Photographer took pic of photographer who took a pic of the flowerbed:
















Honor guard(#1 in Russia) and Eternal flame, pretty amazing and weird to see this honor guard near my house(Museum of the WWII):
















And finally, Church of the St.George, and stunning gray sky


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

"I've uploaded all the pics. Now u can comment my topic"(с)levaniX


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

I've decided that tomorrow I'll take pics of the Boulevard Wing.(one of most famous wings of Moscow) I really like this place because of its contrast: Green Tidy Boulevard and Narrow streets between boulevard.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated photos from Moscow, levaniX


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

levaniX said:


> Typical touristic Bus with typical sad tourists:
> (If you find them happy, it's probably Russians):


Why would the tourists be sad?



levaniX said:


> Fountains and typical russian contrast between rich and poor:
> This baby is probably rich:


How did you come to this conclusion?



Do you have any photos of the battle ship exposition at the Victory Museum?


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Singidunum said:


> Do you have any photos of the battle ship exposition at the Victory Museum?


It was joke actually. But though pension in Russia now is too low(if it compared with other countries)


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Singidunum said:


> Do you have any photos of the battle ship exposition at the Victory Museum?


No, Actually I've got to have a permission to take pics here.(cost of taking pics+cost for entrance to the museum)


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Singidunum said:


> Why would the tourists be sad?


Gray sky, depressive atmosphere, why not?


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Here's little update for you.
I've been on Garden Ring, near USA Embassy(oh!! taking of pics are forbidden), New Arbat Ave, and Manezh Sq.(near Kremlin) 
I've taken pics of different people(proof that now Moscow is the one of World Capitals)
and Red Flags and Hammers and sickles(proof that Russia becoming more Soviet, now gov trying to restore symbols of Soviet Times)

But let's start from contrast
Nordstar Tower and other building(Begovaya District):








Weird road and pavement(typical russian reality):








Garden-Kudrin Street(called like this because of Garden Ring, in which that Street is situated):








Entrance to underground transition, and typical Russian Contrast(homeless even in centre of Moscow?!?!)








New Arbat St., and new banner that imitate Flag of the Victory (because of this 65th Anniversary of the victory of the USSR in WWII)








Sure, it reminds you of European Cities or probably St.Petersburg, but it's Moscow!:








That moment is like from soviet photos(I mean when people reading newspaper on the desk)
But difference is that people watching New Travel tours(where to travel in summer, for example):








Boulevard Ring(it reminds me of St.Petersburg):








Tidy Moscow People:








Old in new(just renovated old building):








Russian Girls(why I decided to take pics of people, especially them, i don't know):








Hammers and sickles are coming back!!!!:








Main Entrance to the Kremlin(Kutafia Tower and Troitskaya Tower):
















St.George Ribbons(New Putin-Time Symbol of the victory in WWII) and people praise them:








Kremlin:








Policeman(Uniform really looks like Soviet uniform):








Fountains(by Tsereteli) and crowds of people who can't go to closed for tourists(only today, when I wrote that post) Red Square, and kids and adults really love that fountain:
















Chineze guy went right to the fountain, why, just for fun, he wanna break the rules?








Weird pose, couple looks so weird:








Closed for tourists, too empty Red Sq. Red Square has been closed for tourists(due to Rehearsal of Military Parade due to upcoming 65th anniversary of the victory of the USSR in WWII)








Szukov Momument, the main Marshal of the WWII in the USSR:
















Frustrated tourists, closed entrance:


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

I've uploaded all the pics, now u can comment


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

hmmmm...It was first time when I take a pictures of not only buildings and views of Moscow, but also just of people and tourists.....


----------



## BUTEMBO21 (May 25, 2008)

Great shots man.

Everything about Moscow is fasinating, Massive buildings, unique architecture, super beautiful women, Super military hardwares, new super modern skyscrapers, massive monuments and statues, really nice gardens, very cold in the winter,(the mother of all winters). Really fasinating history, everything looks very strong. Super subway system. :yes: Super patriotic people. Super red Square.

Its impossible to be bored in Moscow. unless that person is sick. even blinds can feel the place's uniqueness.

I visited Moscow in 2000. i would to visit again in my life time.

Hallos from DR Congo, Lumumbaland.:cheers:


----------



## BUTEMBO21 (May 25, 2008)

Jukrapp said:


> How can everything be fascinating . . . ?


Forgive my bad English.(Not very good at English).

Let me put it this way. Everything is extremely Amazing!


----------



## ruslan33 (Oct 24, 2007)

Jukrapp said:


> How can everything be fascinating . . . ?


Well, Moscow is like a magnet.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Yeah, but it's just centre of Moscow....

Look at other districts of Moscow(suburbs and districts near edge of Moscow), they have many weak points and lacks, problems with works of Public Utilities in some districts of Moscow)


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

levaniX said:


> Yeah, but it's just centre of Moscow....
> 
> Look at other districts of Moscow(suburbs and districts near edge of Moscow), they have many weak points and lacks, problems with works of Public Utilities in some districts of Moscow)


These Mocow suburbs and districts are green zones and good place for a quiet leisure.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

levaniX said:


> Ohhh, I get it, They getting ready to 65th Anniversary of the Victory on the Great Domestic War(aka WWII)
> *Soviet Union is still exist?!?!?!?*


Soviet Union is not exist, but Soviet peoples (Russians, Ukranians, Belorussians, etc.) won WWII.
And Great Patriotic War is not aka WWII, it was war between Soviet and Germans at Eastern Front (since June 22, 1941 to May 9, 1945). I know this fact since my school years.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

levaniX said:


> Entrance to underground transition, and typical Russian Contrast(homeless even in centre of Moscow?!?!)


What, Russian police should ban the homeless to going in the center? The ghettos only in America!


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

levaniX said:


> Policeman(Uniform really looks like Soviet uniform):


Great observation! hno: And uniform of doctors really looks like Soviet uniform. And uniform of soldiers really looks like Soviet uniform. And uniform of flyers really looks like Soviet uniform. The Soviet Empire come back! :nuts:

Truly said, I don't have any desire to comment other posts.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

AlekseyVT said:


> Soviet Union is not exist, but Soviet peoples (Russians, Ukranians, Belorussians, etc.) won WWII.
> And Great Patriotic War is not aka WWII, it was war between Soviet and Germans at Eastern Front (since June 22, 1941 to May 9, 1945). I know this fact since my school years.


It was a joke, you know.....
So a lot of soviet flags everywhere(i mean not everywhere, but in very famous places) 
Title "Great Patriotic War"hears weird for many people from Western Europe, US, the UK.[it hears like "великая народная/местная", not "Великая Отечественная"] They call it "Eastern Front of WWII"\
And my Russian friend(He lives in the UK) said that I have to call it exactly WWII. 

I live in Moscow all my life, . (from my childhood) 
But I've never seen that Soviet Flags are hanged in most places.
It seems that Russia want to come back to Soviet Times,to Most powerful and successful time for Russia-50s-70s. 

But "exactly Stalin cause this war. If Stalin could know real enemies in 1933(when in Germany were elections, he thought that exactly Nazi will be their Ally), war couldn't be occurred."
*["Expert"Magazine, by Sergey Lukyanenko]*
And Russian intelligence worked too poor in 1939-1941, and if we assuming that Finnish-Russian War in 1939. When the USSR shamefully lost this war. 
But The God helped us to win that War.
And Great Russian Nation was unbreakable in this war. 
But I don't argue that WWII was mostly won by the USSR. 

And why all these Military Parades always happening[I will ask u in Russian: Чтобы показать, извините за выражение, свои понты, своё оружие?] The Time of Parades is gone, only North Korea takes place their parades every year
I'm Pacifist guy, I don't like all these weapons and tanks, and I think that parades are just 
*And they have to take place once in 5 years.(like now)*

Our history textbooks now contains propaganda(history is very dangerous thing, like a TV and "Life" Papers), Fortunately, my history teacher filter all these untruth.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

AlekseyVT said:


> These Mocow suburbs and districts are green zones and good place for a quiet leisure.


Yeah, Butovo, Chertanovo, Mitino and Kapiotnya are green zones and good place for a quet leisure. 
(U didn't assumed other industrial districts, You had to correct ur post, and mention about exact locations, such as "Kolomenskoye" Deserve, "Bytsevsky Park", Kuzminki, Ostankino(i mean mansions of 18-19 centuries and park), "Vorobievy Hills" Park etc(1-3 ones)


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

levaniX said:


> Yeah, Butovo, Chertanovo, Mitino and Kapiotnya are green zones and good place for a quet leisure.


Kapotnya - agree, industrial zone:
Chertanovo - not industrial zone, but zones with "grey" living massives.
Mitino - some better than Chertanovo, with many modern living buildings.
Butovo - Northern Butovo have many modern homes and good egological zone. However, Southern Butovo (and especially Militseiskiy) is far from it.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

levaniX said:


> It was a joke, you know.....
> So a lot of soviet flags everywhere(i mean not everywhere, but in very famous places)
> Title "Great Patriotic War"hears weird for many people from Western Europe, US, the UK.[it hears like "великая народная/местная", not "Великая Отечественная"] They call it "Eastern Front of WWII"\
> And my Russian friend(He lives in the UK) said that I have to call it exactly WWII.
> ...


1) I'm not suprised that Soviet flag in very famous places. Because there is preparations to the Victory Day. In 1940s it was flag of my state. There was no Russian flags in these times.
2) Western peoples can named Great Patriotic War as they want. It's fact, that WWII and Great Patriotic War are officially two different terms. There is no false about it in the Russian textbooks. If somebody don't know difference between it, that it's his personal problems.
3) I was born in Soviet Union. I can't forced himself to hate my country (in present our in past), as Western citizens doing.
4) USSR won the war against Finland, because Soviets occupied all these territories, which they want. However, he paid a huge price for this victory.
5) Undoubtely, Hitler was cause of this war. It was Nazi ideology. Stalin was never consider the Hitler as his friend before 1939. USSR fought against fascist in the Spanish Civil War. In 1938 Hitler and Mussolini was signed Munich pact with heads of UK and France. In August 1939 Stalin meet with English and French diplomats and tried to made military alliance. After refusal, he signed pact with Germany. All it are real facts.
6) Why Western allies will take part in this parade? Are they also have agressive plans?
7) Are you sure that your version of history is more truly?


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

AlekseyVT said:


> 1) I'm not suprised that Soviet flag in very famous places. Because there is preparations to the Victory Day. In 1940s it was flag of my state. There was no Russian flags in these times.
> 2) Western peoples can named Great Patriotic War as they want. It's fact, that WWII and Great Patriotic War are officially two different terms. There is no false about it in the Russian textbooks. If somebody don't know difference between it, that it's his personal problems.
> 3) I was born in Soviet Union. I can't forced himself to hate my country (in present our in past), as Western citizens doing.
> 4) USSR won the war against Finland, because Soviets occupied all these territories, which they want. However, he paid a huge price for this victory.
> ...


1.Ok.
2. No doubt, On Russian it's correct to say "Великая Отечественная Война"
3. They love us actually. I've been on one american political forum, they said that "Your country has the great history. You've got to proud it" And they praised RUssia. You gotta be more careful.
But many people have different opinions. 
4. Yeah, That war causes many disputes and arguments. 
5. So You;re right about it though. Stalin,sure, played very important role to win this war. Many World Leaders in 40s( Churchill, Roosevelt)course, praise him for his goals and ideas and and called him one of the greatest leaders in the history. 
Sure, He causes the peace in the world.
But oh, a lot of doubt in my mind
It's easy to add a lot of garbage into person's mind if this person don't know history.
(Unfortunately, most of population don't know history, it's easy to fill in them couple of fake ideas into their minds, and then they will become a zombies)
6. I don't know, they probably afraid of Russia.
If they will not play Russian Game,
WWIII may begin. 
But actually, I don't know. They probably follow the example of Churcill.
Or they spent a lot of money,,,,,
7. Once again, history is dangerous thing, textbooks of History may contain untruth, it's easy to Fabricate the history.
Wikipedia lies. 
Everybody lies(c)
Do you read independent sources of news?
(Kommersant(ъ), Echo Of Moscow(there are different opinions), Novaya Gazeta, Expert, Russian Newsweek etc)


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

AlekseyVT said:


> Kapotnya - agree, industrial zone:
> Chertanovo - not industrial zone, but zones with "grey" living massives.
> Mitino - some better than Chertanovo, with many modern living buildings.
> Butovo - Northern Butovo have many modern homes and good egological zone. However, Southern Butovo (and especially Militseiskiy) is far from it.


Course, I agreed....
And I don't get it: Why stereotype about South Butovo is still exist?
Who created this stereotype?


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Let's stop offtop here. 

So this is not place for disputes and arguments.....
Urban Showcase is used to be only Urban Showcase.
There's place only for little dispute, and that's it!


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Here's my little update.
(Photo session due to upcoming holidays, May 9th, Victory Day(65th Anniversary of Victory in WWII) 
Oh, a lot of securities here(OMON and Police, uniform once again, they wear Soviet Uniform which was little renovated) 








Rude and Sad Suvorov Soldier with Energetic Drinks(it's kinda like "Brutal Russian Reality) I somehow love it, like American Journalists probably:








So you see the Gates of the Victory(actually these gates haven't a title, I called them on this way):








A lot of people are resting on the hill:








Police are protecting the road(You can't notice here that there's square-shaped location of policemen):








Typical view to the Main Momument and concert due to[reason which I mentioned above]:








Dishes of vans which belong to TV channels(such as TV Center and Russia Toda)), which are give live broadcasts from here:








Who controls all the world? Sure, Vision Patrol. Who belongs all channels in Russia? Indeed, Vision Patrol^








No, You're wrong. It's illusion of your eyes....I just stood on certain corner to make effect that Red Flag is hanged on here, but they're two different constructions- Museum and Imitation of the Reichstag's Roof with red flag on here and that's it!:









Soildiers and their girlfriends:








Nuns^








Development Sign of New Armenian Church:








Ohhhh, I went to the break grounding of the new momument that dedicated to Georgian Soldiers which dead on WWII(but it's not true reason to build it) (instead exploded one near Kutaisi), and there were a lot of oligarchs and members of Russian Parliament, I saw Georgian Veterans of WWII and talked with them, they have no medals on their suit(I love simplicity) They told me all truth about everything about corrupt Russan Politics :








Road which lined of cars:








Police , Police, a crowd of Police:








The Other Side of Victory Park:








The Future Site of the Ministry of Internal Affairs and unbundled aqua-park:
















The Nature,it seems that Summer is beginning:


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

I've uploaded all the pics, now u can comment.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Here's my extended update!

Oh, So, I live near this Victory Park(all veterans of WWII gather exactly on VIctory Park)
And there are Too many people(and assume please this heat- +26C,) some thermometers showed +42С(OMG!), that crowd that consists of pseudo-patriots and retarded alcoholic soldiers Pisses me off ) 
















People are resting:








Some people are sitting on cafes:








Police, OMON etc....in my Yard....They probably will come to your house
they were even on Kutusov Ave, "controlled" the traffic and "prevented" the attacks of retarded guys
























That pic symbolizes the real power of Russia:








Memorial Mosque:


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

levaniX said:


> Entrance to underground transition, and typical Russian Contrast(homeless even in centre of Moscow?!?!)


Of course he is in the center of Moscow, bums from all over former USSR com to Moscow to beg because it's more profitable in Moscow. Almost none of them are citizens of Moscow. 

I think begging should be made a criminal offense so we could deal with this scum.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Foundation stone of momument that dedicated to Integrity of monuments of Soviet soldiers that fought in WWII for freedom of Europe and the USSR everywhere in Europe and former Soviet republics
Idea belonged to Putin
after Decision of Georgian Government to explode the momument that dedicated to the victory of the USSR in WWII in Kutaisi


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

My PM works actually....
I guess you've got some problems with it


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Wonderful thread. Too bad that Russian nationalists are trying to ruin it because you speak your mind, but it's nice to see that people like you remain in Moscow. I'll be checking in for more pictures.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for ur opinion.....


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

I've taken a new pics today....
I walked, sure, on Victory Park(it means near my house), on Kiev Rail Terminal, European Shopping Centre, "Pop"-Street Arbat with nasty gift shops and a lot of stupid crowd....(and happy tourists)(I Cut off the path across the Arbat St, to get to Arbatskaya Metro Station and then back to home) 
Ok,movin on
What a green Victory Sq....(Considering Madly warm, even hot weather in Moscow for May- +27C)








Memorial Plate on Victory Park Metro Station
There are some information about the station
(that station was built on May 6 2003, and main architects, and one drawer- Zurab Tsereteli) 








Panel on Kievskaya station
Dedicated to the friendship of Russian and Ukrainian Nations
Ukrainians celebrate a holiday(I don't know much about it)








Unknown, unintended for something Transition that lead to nowhere:








Mirax Building on the Bryansk St and the Moscow Business Centre on the background:








European Shopping Centre








Inside the Kiev Rail Terminal
steel-and-glass roof
and platforms below
Decorative Entrance:
















AeroExpess? Hmmm... Fst Expesses to Vnkvo Arport? And who deleted the letter "R" from the sign:








*I'm still uploading the pics....Please wait*


----------



## ruslan33 (Oct 24, 2007)

VelesHomais said:


> Wonderful thread. Too bad t*hat Russian nationalists *are trying to ruin it because you speak your mind, but it's nice to see that people like you remain in Moscow. I'll be checking in for more pictures.


and that comes from an Ukrainian one :lol:


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Oh, stop ruin my thread.....I'm uploading a pics
Ok, movin on
Ruslan, It's not good to mock somebody....









Metro Cashbox, Kiev Rail Terminal:








AeroExpress Sign:








Weird Location of Bus:








Entrance to Metro a-la Hector Guimard
Was given by Paris Metro in 2006:








European Shopping Centre and M-Sign:








First Burger King in Russia:








View to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs and Smolenskaya Sq
Including former Hotel "Belgrade" and Hotel "Golden Ring":








View from Borodino Bridge:
















What a broken Sign:








The Moscow State University from the long distance(Smolenskaya Sq):








My lovely Ministry of the Foreign Affairs:








And then I walked onto the famous street with nasty crowd- Arbat St.
Bulat Okudjava Momument 
And participants of Zombies and Monsters' flash mob








Development of the building and Fountain:








Restaurant with Georgian Cuisine.
It doesn't fit into the other buildings on the street








Ukrainian Cultural Centre:








*What a Coke Communism! *
*Free coke to everyone!(I didn't take a Coke, I don't wanna look like a stupid guy who wanna everything for free*








*So, let we rise the Red Flag of Coke!*








Zombies' Flash Mob:
















The Graffiti which was drawn by the blood.....kidding....Red colour:
















Let's rise the....So You get it!








Coke 4free-2:








And finally, how this tree will grow with the Coke


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

I've uploaded all the pics...
Now u can comment


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Your pictures give a good impression of street life in central Moscow. I liked the French metro entrance.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Thanks, I especially like pics of Paris Metro Entrance, Moscow Metro Entrance(where background is European Shopping Mall) and pics from Flash Mob of Zombies


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

I'm in vacation from June 5th till the end of August....
I'll try to take a new pics next week somehow.....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great thread, great photo-updates


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Oh, Here's my very huge update....
When I took that pics in Moscow there were Frontier guard Day(oh, there are always a lot of drunk soldiers) and Opening of Euro Beach Soccer League(it takes place near my house!!! :-o) \
Let's move on....

Near Belarus Rail Terminal(and market):








Spire of one house:








Inside the Arch near the Entrance to "Belarusskaya" Metro Station:








View to Old-Traditional(Old-Believers) Russian Church and New Business Centre
And you know that reminds me of London or even NYC:








Belarus Rail Terminal:
















People near the Rail Terminal:








Tverskaya Street- Main Street of Moscow:








Entrance to Belarusskaya Metro Station and Building near it:








Old-Traditional Church and Business Centre:
















Sky is pretty beautiful and great, uh:
















Striking contrast between modern and old:
Pretty imposing and amazing, right?
















Development of new Holiday Inn Hotel:








Church and Center once again:
































































Simple worker and unusual Business Centre:








Moscow International Business Centre is seen here....
Please look carefully.....
































Reflection of old:








Just new buildings^


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Moscow looks like such a chaotic, exciting city. I really feel the energy through your pictures. Really have to visit again.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

more pics 
Underground transition and a lot of building materials:








Sheraton Hotel, unusual pink glass:
























Closed shop(for rent):








Moscow and New Mercedes(2010), you see the ad with Red Sq:
















2 Russian Girls and Republic Store








Typical Moscow Contrast:








And then I went to Mayakovskaya Metro Station
Here's transition to the station:








Station by itself
Just Renovated and one of the best stations of the Moscow Metro:
























Transition between "Teathralnaya" and "Revolution Sq"








A lot of Police today in the Victory Park(it means near my house)
















And indeed, drunk soldiers(because of both Frontier Guard Day and Euro Beach Soccer Cup):


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Here's my one more update
I was on Moscow Euro Beach Soccer League 2010
There was Israel-Germany match. Israel won....
(and it was near my house, on the Victory Park)

Ok, let's move on!
Here's the temporary stadium:








And look inside, here was the match Israel-Germany:








My house:








Players, I tried to show you the most exciting moment of this match:








Watchers on the tribune:\
















Oh, Policemen rested here....(but there were also working policemen, I promise to you)








Cheerleaders:








Empty Ad signs:








And one globe:
















Here's the old flag of Russian Empire(1850s-1890s), Symbol of Russian Monarchy^








One VIP seat...with one girl
So, Here was free entrance, but here was entrance only by invite:








Judges:








And when match was ended, I went home
Here's the entrance^








Very funny puppet(Character from one CN toon):








Workers on the top:








And worker who tried to creep into the stadium:








And then I went to take a free Sprite
(I actually take a one when I went from home,
but there weren't such a big crowd)








Shots of my house with such a beautiful sky:
















And then I went to 8th floor(I live on the 1st floor)(by elevator):
















Mega-Sky:








And yard:


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Here's my new update
And it turned out that my vacation was moved onto June, 8th..
Movin on


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Movin on
19-century Buildings on New Arbat St.
















New Arbat Ave:
















Not demolished by Soviet Goverment(when New Buildings of 60s were built and old buildings and little streets were demolished to built this AVenur )Church








Cans of Sprite(note that they're free), and bottle of beer:








Bums?!? even in centre of Moscow?!?!








Music Band (and famous mansion of 19th century(I don't know whose) on the background(you see this is not thraditional Russian Architecture) on Vozdvizhenka St.








In the last time I became to love to take a pics of typical people, just people more and more. crowd of people on the Moscow Metro:
















Little panel which shows where are you going\^
















I'm looser, because I live near *the longest escalator among all subway stations in the world*, it's too long to wait when you' go home, I have no patience on it:








Oh,little students:








Oh, too many Saabs in one place:








Moscow is getting ready to Beach Volleyball Championship
Unusual shot of the scenery and......natural scenery:


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

levaniX said:


> In the last time I became to love to take a pics of typical people, just people more and more.


Keep it that way, _levaniX_, it's interesting.


levaniX said:


> Oh, too many Saabs in one place:


Seats you mean


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

vycanismajoris said:


> Keep it that way, _levaniX_, it's interesting.
> 
> Seats you mean


Actually, Saabs...
Do you know this brand?
Does it available in ur country?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great new photos from Moscow you got levaniX


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

levaniX said:


> Actually, Saabs...
> Do you know this brand?
> Does it available in ur country?


Sorry, my mistake. Now i see a lot of SAAB cars on that picture. Such as Leon and so on:


levaniX said:


> Oh, too many Saabs in one place:


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

So, I came back to Moscow yesterday...
I'll take pics in September


----------



## borza (Dec 11, 2007)

vycanismajoris said:


> Sorry, my mistake. Now i see a lot of SAAB cars on that picture. Such as Leon and so on:


It's not SAAB, it is SEAT


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

So, I came back and promised to take a pics of Moscow.
I did it.

*But first. *
Recently markings for blind were installed on the most of pedestrian transitions.
It will be very comfortable for blind people, but it's not enough to improve road infrastructure compared, for example, to London.








Moscow City Business Center
View from the Victory sq








Graceful Chariot coming to underground transition
Very tricky and artistic pic
It's good to make it black and white








European Mall, Restaurant Section, mini-bridge








European, Moscow Hall
Really creative lights








London Hall








What's outside?








Mega-stunning view to Kiev Rail Terminal(Main Clock-Tower)








Why piano is here? Who will play piano near constructing restaurant?








Stunning pic








View to little bridge to one restaurant
And displays is on the flour..look carefully








View to Kiev Rail Terminal








Restaurant Section








Serious traffic jam(even *stunning*)








Every flags of Europe are here and fountain is on right....(be careful!)








Original and creative ad (by KIA)








Not Politically correct bag








Kiev Rail Terminal. Tickets to suburb


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

So, anniversary of this topic is coming!

One year on SSC.
(in November)


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

wow, Moscow is looking good and busy!


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Thanks, that's cuz it's one of most expensive districts in Moscow.(centre is the most expensive)
I hope you liked European Mall.
Some people in Moscow say that it's ugly monster, but it's just imposing, as you seen.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

malls typically are imposing, it's hard to make a mall beautiful and graceful because of its scale, but I'm sure people will enjoy being inside on a cold Moscow winter day  

When I was in Moscow in 1988, I really liked Stary Arbat, Red Square, Kremlin and the subway is a masterpiece. 

Your new downtown office complex is very nice!


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Interesting, have you got all these markings for blind people?
And also, here was a little park untill 2005, when there was the start of construction of this mall.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

At first, animals in the city
Cat








And pigeon








The Garden Ring(Sadovoye Koltso)\
Typical traffic of Moscow








Paveletskaya Sq., pseudo-Stalinist tower, built in 2003 by ENKA(Turkey)








Moscow Music House, Swisshotel(it harmed the view of the Red Square) and Business Centre 








Weird House(take attention to the arch)


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

I love this thread that I've been following for some time now. Keep on going 

By the way, have you taken photos more outside of the city center?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really good, very nice photo updates about Moscow, levaniX


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Here's fullest edition of the Closer Moscow
Lots of pics there 
Marx momument 








"His name and deeds will live forever"- Engels 








KGB building is seen there








Revealed facade of the Bolshoy Theatre








advertising of re-development of Bolshoy Theatre 








Maly(Small) Theater, Ostrovsky Writer Momument, 








Worker on Bolshoy Theater 








Closer look to Colonnade of Appolon 








so, this is the Foundation stone of the park near Bolshoy Theater, due to 850th Moscow's Anniversary








Typical Moscow Street in the center 








The state Duma(lower house of the Federal Assembly of Russia (legislature), the upper house being the Federation Council of Russia.)
















Funny entrance to the parking(Ohotny Ryad Shopping Mall)








Historical Museum, Entrance for employees only








My lovely tourists(American Tourists)
















Temporarily Closed for tourists part of the Red Sq
Janitors
















Caged St. Basil Cathedral 








GUM(State Department Store)
Orthodox Icon and modern entrance to the Store 








St.Basil Church and Policeman








Revealed icon on Spasskaya Tower








And tower itself with legendary chime(clock)
















My favourite and really beautiful St. Basils Cathedral, looks like a candy, traditional Russian architecture
And Minin and Pozharsky momument, which was replaced(and rotated) by Soviet Government in 1930s








Caged entrance to St.Basils Cathedral(it was replaced)








Constructing materials 
















Red Sq
















One of seven sisters(Stalinist Skyscrapers)- Building on Kotelnyсhnaya Enb.








Kremlin Embankment(+really long barge and Moscow City Business Center)
















































Constructing building. Rusty Yard. Near Kremlin








People walking and having fun
(cuz streets were blocked)


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

moskow is great , is it hard to get the tourist visa? Also i understand the city is expensive , but how expensive , i mean how much is a 2 trip tiket on the metro , a good meal and a tiket on the train to Saint Petersburg, cant miss that if i ever go to Russia. thx


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Really thank you for ur opinion...

So, I'm citizen of Russia, i don't know how exactly to get to Russia, and get visas
I've heard that it's very difficult, but....i don't know....

Please, visit site of embassy of Russia....


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Here are my new pics of Moscow
I've been in such a picturesque Novodevichy Park and New Arbat St.
Let's move on

Near my house








Two beautiful janitors clean the grass








3rd Transport Circle.
View to extrreemly expensive restaraunt Safisa on right
Extreemly expensive. Rich People Only...(on right)
And MSU on left








Moscow City Business Centre/er








The rare example of good modern architecture in Moscow
House on Mosfilmovskaya(Residential Complex)








Painter draws picturesque park








Life in Moscow is going on....
























Stupid Gift Shop
















Typical Houses in typical district of Moscow








By the way it's a perfect place for just married








Ducks Momument which was given by the wife of George Bush(not that Bush, not Jr)
































Novodevchy Monastery








































Oh, they even didn't renovate the walls of all the Monastery, but that ancient monastery is beautiful
































Former prison








It's renovated part








Door from the Soviet times
























Here I've seen lots of just married's cars








Russian and English Plates
















Moscow City Business Center








Mirax Plaza








Buses which was used to transport tourists and participants to the Eurovision 2009 Venues is still on service...but without Russian flag
















Ducks Ducks Ducks... Fap Fap Fap
















































































Really Funny Advertising by Avian
Sharapova is here








I said: Life in Moscow is going on
























Ministry of the Foreign Affairs is seen there








































Time of lawless Exchange is gone... It's time of official Exchange








Life in Moscow Metro(Underground) is going on too
































Life in Train.....is going on...but it's so depressing


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Today I'll upload more pics from the Moscow BC and Chistye Prudy...

Stay Tuned.


----------



## Armidall (Jul 27, 2010)

you make great photos)

it would be great if you take some pics of moscow streets aboard ЦАО


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Thanks!

You know i really wanted to take pics of Central Moscow, but I was too lazy and i hadn't much time to do this...

But I promised that I'll try


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Here's a little update

Clean Ponds(Chistye Prudy)








Brave Pigeon, No Swimming sign








the moscow news ad








Chistye Prudy Metro(Underground) Station








View to the Moscow City Business Center








Development of another one
(And MSU, House on Mosfilmovskaya Residential Complex)








The Christ Saviour Cathedral








Industrial Skyline








Ministry of foreign affairs








Nature in the city








































The Moscow State University is seen there








Novodevichy Monastery
















My lovely american tourists








Mosfilmovskaya Resedential Complex. Rare example of good architecture in Moscow








Moscow City Business Center








Mirax Plaza (as it seen from 3rd Transport Circle)
Like a highway








Griboedov Momument
Russian writer who died in Tbilisi, Georgia
Many moments with his life were connected with Georgia, with its beautiful mountains, nature
and his georgian wife


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Moscow once again...


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Thanks, once again!!


----------



## dogcicle (May 15, 2010)

*LevaniX*

thanks for sending me the link to your latest photos from Moscow...very beautiful...i especially liked the bird pictures but my favorite was entitled Clean Ponds(Chistye Prudy).very well done..dogcicle............... http://goo.gl/nrcD


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice updates again!









Didn't know the building (Imperia tower?) to the right was completed!


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

It's completed externally.(it's about Imperia Tower)
That's right.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

levaniX said:


> Griboedov Momument
> Russian writer who died in Tbilisi, Georgia


Just to correct - he was killed in Tehran (Griboedov was Russian Embassador in Persia during Great Game) and was buried in Tbilisi.

From Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aleksandr_Griboyedov

Several months after his wedding to the 16-year-old daughter of his friend Prince Chavchavadze, Griboyedov was suddenly sent to Persia as Minister Plenipotentiary. In the aftermath of the war and humiliating Treaty of Turkmenchay, anti-Russian sentiment in Persia was rampant and, soon after Griboyedov's arrival at Tehran, a mob stormed the Russian embassy.

The incident began when an Armenian eunuch escaped from the harem of Persian shah Fath Ali Shah, and two Armenian girls escaped from that of his son-in-law. All three sought refuge at the Russian embassy. As agreed to in the Treaty of Turkmenchay, Armenians living in Persia were permitted to return to Eastern Armenia. However, the Shah demanded that Griboyedov return the three. Griboyedov refused. This caused an uproar throughout the city and several thousand Persians encircled the Russian compound demanding their release. Griboyedov and other members of his mission, seeing that things are bad, prepared for a siege and sealed all the windows and doors, armed and in full uniform, resolved to defend to the last drop of blood. The Cossack detachment assigned to protect the embassy was too small in number but held off the mob for over an hour until finally being driven back to Griboyedov's office. There, he and the rest of the Cossacks held out even further until the mob broke through and slaughtered them all. Griboyedov was among the first who were shot to death. Second secretary of the mission Adelung and, in particular, a young doctor (name unknown) fought hard, but the fight was too unequal , and soon the scene was that of butchered, decapitated corpses. The mob grabbed the corpse of Griboyedov, distinguished by his uniform, and dragged it through the streets and bazaars of the city, with cries of celebration. The eunuch was one of the first killed in the assault on the embassy; the fate of the two Armenian girls remains unknown.

His body was for three days so ill-treated by the mob that it was recognized only by an old scar on the hand, due to a wound received in a duel. His body was taken to Tiflis and buried in the monastery of Saint David (Mtatsminda Pantheon). His 16-year-old widow, Nino, on hearing of his death, gave premature birth to a child who died a few hours later. She lived another thirty years after her husband's death, rejecting all suitors and winning universal admiration for her fidelity to his memory.

In a move to placate Russia for the attack and the death of its ambassador, Persia presented the Russian Emperor with a large diamond, now known as the Shah Diamond, as a gift. The ceremony is depicted in the 2002 film "Russian Ark", by leading Russian director Alexander Sokurov, with lavish realism.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for correction....


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

please comment more
i'll post more piocs soon


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the amazing pics. I haven't been to Moscow in well, a long time, its overdue for a visit.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I will wait for those new photos...


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

*"Closer Moscow" -one year on SSC. *
The first photos I made on Tverskaya St.
I came back to main street of Moscow.
One year later, with better pics. 

GUM Department Store
My favourite thing here is Dome and interior itself. 
























DOMEE








View to empty Red Sq(I love when big squares get soo empty)
That square is blocked because of open of one icon on Nikolniskaya Tower








































*Weird thing.* There are stairs instead of boutique itself. Why?
















The centre of this Department Store








I explained you why this square is blocked above








Actually most of people were here, on Manege Square
It was rained, rained, rained here








Sign. That's a picture that you can explain somehow. 
Police and ad sign 
I love signs








Police,once again








Communist Marx looks at capitalist ad signs








Bolshoy(Big) Theatre








Oh, poor monument of one pioneers in typography. (I forgot his name)
Among Ferraries, and Bentlies 








KGB/FSB Building. There was Dzerzhinsky Monument. Lubyanka Square
























Lybyanka Street








Lenin Plate. He made one of his speeches here.








Boulevard Ring. Nobody's here.


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

It's a very interesting city. Beautiful pictures. I really like the parks and the architecture.
I hope to visit Moscow in my next vacation.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Weird Church(I don;t know what's this church)








Trubnaya Square. St.George Statue. Here you can notice the contrast between new buildings and old
















Trashcans in such a beautiful place








Interesting building with awesome painting








You can see the St. Basils Cathedral...Look carefully








Liberal-Democrats' Demonstration 
(actually nationalists, which headed by Russian Glenn Beck- Zhirinovsky(even worse)








Tverskaya St.








Tverskaya St, as it was in 19th century
















T*his is the very first McDonalds in the USSR. Opened in 1990.*








Moscow City Hall
Headquarters of new mayor- Sobyanin
















And then I went to the McDonalds Headquarters 
I bought potato-fries and chocolate-flavored ice-cream
It's only thing that I love in McDonalds
Tasty ice-creams, but Burger King rules, actually
Rare sign for Moscow
















Moscow Underground 








Postboxes inside my house, it seems that this picture is beautiful, because of these sticking leaflets


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Plus extra videos from unusual places of Moscow


----------



## ksionrze (Sep 17, 2007)

Great pics & vids as always levaniX! But I can't say people drive safely in Moscow as I see in the video above. At least for me braking in the middle of 3-lane road isn't too safe


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Just because Russian don't care about safety....
don't like Europeans


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Thanks.
Ive taken some pics from Krylatskie Hills....
I'll upload them later


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Levanix, I like your pictures. Your pictures are down to earth pictures. 

I like your comments too, many people say picture tells you more than 1000 words, but your comments are nice and help understand better what picture show you.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Oh, I'll upload my new pics tomorrow or today.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

I found one area near Victory Park that reminds me of the USSR of 70s or the North Korea.
Really you can fell the soul of these times, and i gonna explain you why. 

Zone itself has the International Zone with amusement park....

Near the border between Moscow and the other world
















Mini-USSR has its own checkpoints








But it also has a copy of Windows Wallpaper
















Victory Park(but museum's architecture reminds me of Palaces of Kim(
















Amusement Park








And empty road...like in North Korea
















Weird transition
















































I said: Empty Roads








And also people in mini-DPRK love to ride a bike








But we've got a traffic lights!








.....and tanks








....big and empty palaces
















....and street dogs walking near palaces
















So, it's not North Korea. 
It's railway station 
I have never knew about the existence of this station before 2009
























Industrial view to the railways








































Mini-locomotive 
























You can notice here one stupid thing


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

hmmm..
I'll upload pics from the Krylatskie Hills next week


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing and great new photos from Moscow LevaniX


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

I took lots of pics that I forgot to upload to here....

I'll also upload a vids from one anti-drug, alcohol concert including propaganda
Stay tuned.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

One little fast-food shop
(that wasn't demolished by Sobyanin)








Stupid ads on the ground
(oh, that's cheap and ugly)
























That transition reminds me of NYC Subway








Lenin Library Station








Fancy buildings and domes
















Closed Souvenir shops









Revealed icon on Nicolinskaya Tower 
It was demolished in 1918, and revealed and reconstructed last month








I think it's most beautiful view of Red Sq 








GUM(State Department Store)
































After the bombings of metro by suicide bombers,
there are lots of policemen








-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Week later

View from my house








Sponge Bob on Red Sq


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Guy from the South Park 








Christmas Trees are here








...and dirty snow








Red Sq at night








BBC Marking
I didn't notice RT and CNN ones 
At least, RT must be here
(actually there are markings for tanks and for military parades)
























Rink(served by GUM(state department store))








Countdown to 2014 Winter Olympics in Sochi








In the train








here's one detail
here's tag of company that produced these lights for the train
















It's me


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

I was on one stupid concert sponsored by Russian Goverment....

They want to improve an image of russia around the world, and want all the kids refuse drugs..
But question is:
'*Why the hell russian gov force rap music to our kids?*
Unfortunately, teenage smoking, drinking is so prosperous in Russia.
14-year old glamorous girl loves to smoke. Guy loves to drink beer.
Unfortunately our people can't make good social commercial.
They rather turn teens into masses, by launching propaganda like this.

Here's Microsoft Russia and ex-USSR Headquarters

Low cloud








Business Center
















And that stadium where I've been
It looks like a spaceship and pretty modern


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

[deleted]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Tomorrow here will be a new Special (not ours)Christmas update.
Christmas Tree in Victory Park+modern moscow underground stations

*Stay tuned.*


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

oh, that damn ad...

anyway, ill upload my pics today


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

here's my update.

Victory Park and temporary Amusment Park
















































































Here's my route from Kievskaya Metro Station to International Station
From the past(1937) to the future(those stations)
























Probably equipment








that reminds me of modern art installations
































THE ugliest map of Moscow Metro EVER


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

levaniX said:


> Probably equipment


^^^^^^
Boxes for the washing machines, which are used during night cleaning of the floor surface.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Hello! Im back again..

There are actually lots of my photos on ImageShack, but im too lazy to upload them.
Second, I lost my camera 2 months ago.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Oh, and theres no usual positive comments unfortunately/


----------



## Armidall (Jul 27, 2010)

levaniX said:


> Oh, and theres no usual positive comments unfortunately/


maybe because no updates? )


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

yes, i will post some of my pics later


----------

